# passanger side floorboard water leak?



## SteveVal (Jun 6, 2009)

when it rains or i wash my car the passanger side floorboard gets wet, i replaced the rain tray since it was cracked and that helped a little, but when i poured water on the area i noticed i poured some inside of the cabin filter and the water came through onto the floor, are cabin filters supposed to have covers over them? i dont know much about the cabin filter but im hoping someone can help me with this


----------



## imoldgregg (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: passanger side floorboard water leak? (SteveVal)*

im having the exact same problem and its driving me nutz. i really hope some one has an answer


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

What model and year of car? The newer cars MK3 and up have cabin filters. The rest do not and only have a plastic cheese grate type of thing. Is your rain tray plastic missing or cracked? If so this can let water go directly down to the blower motor box and leak out on to the floor. Clogged sunroof drains can do the same type of thing as well.


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

> Clogged sunroof drains can do the same type of thing as well.


What he said... Had the same problem on my Mk3 (rear pass floorboard), took it to the dealer, they stood there with a hose for a couple of hours, said "it was the window seal". It rained again, nice big puddle of water, took it back, they said "Your door seal was bad, and saran wrapped with RTV the whole inside of my kick panel. Can you guess what happened next? It rained and there was a big puddle of water. So I took the sunroof drains off and blew them out with an air hose, all were good with the exception of the rear passenger side. THAT SH!TE WAS CLOGGED! I took a clothes hanger and from the rear (you maybe able to do it with the bumper on, mine happened to be off already) I gave it an abortion... A lot of debris came out! 

I actually recommend that everyone do it as preventive maintenance.


----------



## Mk1Tink (May 14, 2009)

also check under the rain tray and see if there is a ton of leaves and junk in the cowl area there are drains on either side of the car that can get clogged and cause wet floors also


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok here is a S2,








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2703/4277108119_a7ae282df7_b.jpg
I f this area is clogged it will run back to where the heater core box is,
if there is not a good seal there you got a leak.Mine leaked on the passenger side.Thats how I figured out that one.+ outher people in the rocco side came up with the seal around the heater/A.C. box.
Ok mk1 pics,There is a small hole here,I think it was to let it drain inside the seal.








This just a shot of the top of the heater box.








The center counsel is out of a different car.
If not fixed,








This is what happens,All the interior stuff is like a sponge.It rotted from the inside out.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SteveVal (Jun 6, 2009)

83mk2scirocco said:


> Ok here is a S2,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, this has helped a lot and I appreciate the thorough answer


----------

